# My neighbor thinks I'm hacking/connected HIS P.C



## joe102283 (May 25, 2010)

My neighbor thinks I'm hacking/connected to HIS P.C at first I thought it my pc was linked to his because I sold it to them see I set up my main pc as a host to share my wireless input" my account" so I don't run cords from. router to my work station so when I do I set P.C with diff ip address that's windows changes instead of auto ip setting ."Internet sharing mode IP 192.168.137.1 

So I changed my pc settings from ip,domain,firewall ETC
changed his to so my pc and his are I 2 diff paths Selected Not to allow remote *** or connections to both PC I've noticed my int bytes recieved have gone up Alot I'm wondering if some how our int provider accounts are connecting to each other "verizon" ip 192.168.1.1 are the same on both PC is that possible

If not how can I prove I'm not in his pc


----------



## joe102283 (May 25, 2010)

*Neighbor thinks I'm connecting into pc*

Neighbor thinks I'm connecting into pc I sold him

At first I thought my pc might be linked to his from the settings I use at my house I share internt from my host pc from wireless input then to other pcs throuh Ethernet line windows changes Ip to 192.168.137.1 when sharing 

I changed all my setting from ip to firewall not allowing remote exception ETC on both pc on both pc the int bytes recieved tripled

all us use verizon Internet diff accounts using 192.168,1.1 for router can that cause issue

what could it be


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have him download IP Scanner from his computer, so that he'll see if your IP and MAC Address is listed from his IP Scope. I think this is simple enough.


----------



## joe102283 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you I'll do that I belive I solved this issue it's not me or others getting into his network 

It's him getting into mine He is running a LAN modem but I found out it has a 802.11 adapter thus allow him to recieve my wireless signal I checked my network his pc is on my list 

That explains Internet speed change and 2 pc icons @ bottom of his pc I did not think till earlier that's his connection notification 1 wifi / 1 Lan

That's why I was,nt seeing nothing till I went into settings


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, make sure that your wireless network is secured with either WPA or WPA2, so no one can tap in.


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

I heard there was an exploit that allowed you to hack WPA in a couple hours by moniterring packets...I never looked into the specifics of it. Would that make WPA2 safer? Or do I have my settings mixed up? that is very possible.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, there is a minor exploit for WPA that allows you to insert short packets. You can't actually gain access to any data, but you could do a DOS attack and bring the wireless network down.


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does that mean I have the network configurations mixed up? The exploit I was informed requried a Unix system with a packet injector. It would read the packets for a few hours and piece together the password...

There was a program but I can't recall what it was...
Either way, I do hope this system is being used less these days due to this vulnerability or it could simply be a myth. But shutting down the entire network isn't exactly good either. 

Maybe when I take Security + there will be measures to prevent such irritating attacks?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're thinking of the WEP crack, but that's been "improved" and only takes a few minutes. There is no WPA crack that actually lets you get the password.

If you move to WPA2-AES, there is no known exploit of any kind.


----------

